# one's enuf....ten's a crowd



## JonMikal (Nov 23, 2005)

trying my hand at whatever this is called


----------



## danalec99 (Nov 23, 2005)

excellent!!!
I need to try this one of these days!


----------



## King of Fools (Nov 23, 2005)

Nice hand-stand! Your face is looking really red, was it PS'ed?


----------



## woodsac (Nov 23, 2005)

I like it lots :thumbsup:


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 23, 2005)

Haha! Awesome, man! And you dare call it a try? Hey, looks like you've been doing it all your life!
And yeah, Peace!


----------



## JonK (Nov 23, 2005)

Ya done good


----------



## kalee (Nov 23, 2005)

i love this!!

how do you do this?


----------



## CrazyAva (Nov 23, 2005)

Hahaha, Oh I love the head stand and peeking out and bending over in the hallway.  I must try this now


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 24, 2005)

I want to know how this is done, too. Though I often don't even understand the explanations, let alone the process.......:roll:
But these are really funny. Nice undies!


----------



## duncanp (Nov 24, 2005)

really well done, i like how all the shadows are still present as well


----------



## JonMikal (Nov 24, 2005)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> I want to know how this is done, too. Though I often don't even understand the explanations, let alone the process.......:roll:
> But these are really funny. Nice undies!


----------



## Becky (Nov 24, 2005)

Hahahahahaha this made me laugh alot, this is great, I must try another one of these its good fun! :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Xmetal (Nov 24, 2005)

That's awesome, Jon! 

I'm gonna have a crack at that technique again soon.


----------



## elsaspet (Nov 24, 2005)

Yippeeee!  10 Jon Mikals!!!!!!


----------



## Rob (Nov 24, 2005)

Well done for your first attempt. I think the different lighting on each of you is what makes it look real!

Rob


----------



## vixenta (Nov 24, 2005)

haha Jon this is great, it made me laugh, well done


----------



## Chiller (Nov 24, 2005)

Thats brilliant Man.  I love it.  Almost spit my water out, between that new avatar, and this shot.   The Jon in the room is funny.  Excellent stuff Jon. :thumbup:  :thumbup:  :lmao:


----------



## megapaws (Nov 24, 2005)

this is such a cool technique. nice work! love the butt in the doorway


----------



## Ramiro Orensanz (Nov 24, 2005)

wow, it really awesome and its very very funy!!!  i really wanna know how to do that to.........


----------



## terri (Nov 24, 2005)

I'd slap the one under the table.   He looks pervy.    :mrgreen: 

Ya done good here.


----------



## photo gal (Nov 24, 2005)

woo hoo.............. JonX10=3 shy of a bakers dozen!  Diggin it Jon...Peace man!  : )


----------



## Karalee (Nov 24, 2005)

Those 2 jons under the archway look a bit shady, did you get caught sniffing your own bum :scratch: .


----------



## ThatCameraThingy (Nov 24, 2005)

ahh Jon , awesome!! did you do multiple exposure or shot single frames and layerd them in PS?

Brilliant self portrait BTW.

do you have multiple personality disorder ??

just kidding !

Very nice

Hanno


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Nov 24, 2005)

very cool stuff!!


----------



## AIRIC (Nov 24, 2005)

Very cool!

Eric


----------



## JonMikal (Nov 26, 2005)

thanks everyone!

the process i used:

camera on tripod
self timer - running to each pose 
in ps i used one shot as the main page to paste to
i'd bring up another shot; select all, copy all then paste on the original
once pasted, i loosely traced around another image of me with the lasso tool
then under select - inversed then deleted selection
repeated the same for the remainder
you may have minor exposure clean-up...depends
the key is NOT TO MOVE THE CAMERA 

i've read a bunch of ways to achieve this, but found this way much less time consuming and detailed for me. i spent about 35 minutes in image posing plus PS work. 

hope this makes sense and thanks again!


----------



## M @ k o (Nov 26, 2005)

LOL! This went well with my coffee. I'm not going to ask how it's done, but you did great on it. The head and butt section made me laugh and type at the same time.


----------



## mcoppadge (Nov 26, 2005)

That was pretty awesome. I need to try it sometime.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Nov 26, 2005)

:lmao: Very creative Jon  The Jon in the far back is my fav


----------



## snownow (Nov 26, 2005)

Made me smile... but what ya doing in the back room ???????


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 26, 2005)

oh great.... now there's 10 of him....


----------



## JonMikal (Nov 26, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> oh great.... now there's 10 of him....


 
...and it only takes one tenth of one to deal with you :greenpbl:


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 26, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> ...and it only takes one tenth of one to deal with you :greenpbl:


:lmao: I know I'm easy... you didn't have to remind me...


----------



## aprilraven (Nov 26, 2005)

ThatCameraThingy said:
			
		

> do you have multiple personality disorder ??
> 
> Hanno




you say that like its a bad thing.......???   who doesnt have multiple personalities...??  you mean, its just me??????  ok, never mind... :crazy: 

great job jonmikal... love this ....  i cant pick one i like more than the others, but the whole thing had me grinning ear to ear..... :mrgreen: 

you set it up great....   and i so wanna try this.... but just the thought of that many me's.... :stun:  maybe i should use some of the neighbors i have buried in the back yard...they wouldnt move much...good and still.... :lmao:


----------



## JonMikal (Nov 27, 2005)

thanks raven...it's really easier than you think!


----------



## Mansi (Nov 27, 2005)

OMG lol this is hilarious 
brilliant job i must say!


----------



## ShutteredEye (Nov 28, 2005)

C.A.G.E. said:
			
		

> trying my hand at whatever this is called



hahahahahah, nice job Jon.....errrr.....C.A.G.E.


----------



## jocose (Nov 29, 2005)

hey Monkey Lover,

your first try blew mine out of the water!!  that is awesome!  Now I must think of something even more clever than yours and mine combined!


----------



## Tuna (Nov 29, 2005)

Are you currently unemployed?

I like the one of your butt.

Tuna


----------



## laudrup (Nov 29, 2005)

Awesome Dude...although living in a house with octuplets my make queuing for the john a nightmare! 

Seriously though, that's a fantastic picture! You should be proud of it!


----------



## Taralyn Romero (Nov 29, 2005)

WOW!!!!!!!! Jon this is so creative! I love it and am laughing at the idea of you running around changing your top like a mad man on speed! :lmao:  I think you're gonna start a trend here with all the "PS people" - which, by the way, I now _REALLY_ wish I could say I was one of!  Anyway, great idea :thumbup: , great shot :thumbup: , great comp :thumbup: , great everything :thumbup: !


----------

